# Watch out for these nurseries



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

burgess seed
Direct Gardening 
House of Wesley 
Inter-State Nurseries 
Farmer Seed and Nursery 
Four Seasons Nursery 
Richard Owen Nursery / Exciting Gardens 
Kelly Nurseries 
Royal Dutch 
Honeycreek Nurseries 

All of these are the same company of sorts with different catalog. they are all in bloomington IL. they are crap crap crap. before you buy from them, don't believe me, check out the garden watchdog on dave's garden. 

you get what you pay for. even if its cheap, doesnt mean it will live.
randy


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks so much !!


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

Ive been there and done that Hes right!


----------



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

I'll add one the that list. Autumn Ridge Nursery out of Mcminnville Tn. They also sell crap. The "bare root" is a twig, and when you try to get them to fulfill the garuantee they will let you pay for another one at half price and lowered shipping for sure!!! What a Deal! You get to pay for it TWICE.
I have set over 80 trees and shrubs at my place and for sale. I do know what I'm doing and what they should look like on arrival.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

ANybody in MO know about Aucklands. I want to buy some Leyland cypress


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

I've gotten to where I don't buy much from a seed catalog anymore. Not sure who which outfits I bought from but it seemed the products have never done that well for me. I now buy from my local farm and feed stores and seem to get much better plants and shrubs. 

I have one peach tree that I got from a seed catolog company about 6 or 7 years ago and to this day it has never bloomed and given any peaches. But 3 years ago I bought a 4 ft. high peach tree from my local farm store and this last summer I harvested about a dozen peaches from it. 

I've also got some apple trees that are now about 5 or 6 years old and have not grown very much at all and they came from a seed catalog. No apples yet on them but the one apple tree that is producing came from a farm store. 

So I'm having better luck with the local farm and feed store products then from catalogs.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i've found that you get what you pay for. there are no bargains to be had.

i buy fruit trees from miller nursery catalog.

http://www.millernurseries.com/ if you plant them according to instructions (that's a real important part) you will have healthy trees that will out live you.

i buy my garden seeds from pinetree gardens, http://www.superseeds.com/

and have been very happy with them for the last 15 years. excellent service and a friendly human answers the phone in person when i call.  

for everything else, all plants i want from starts i buy at the local co-op and hardware. most of the time they have the varieties that grow well in the area. i did buy the bluberries from a loca grower, but that's becxause he was the only place i ever found that sells the rabbit eye berries that are native to the area.

all the nurseries in ncminville are just that- nurseries. they only grow one year old rootstock for sale to greenhouses. what you are getting at low, low prices is whatever they have left over they couldn't sell. you're getting their culls.


----------



## fitwind (Aug 27, 2005)

You are so right I bought from Burgess last year and nothing lived lesson learned that's for sure. Thanks for listing some other one s to be leary of .......


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

I don't order much any longer; I rely on starts from other gardeners or seeds from a few sources. But I must say that I bought some nice things from Michigan Bulb (I think it was them) 20 years ago. "Blackie", my most coveted fig amongst ficophiles, was a $3 "mystery" special; of course, I ordered 2 and only 1 survived but she's a keeper!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Totally with you, Randy. Any catalog that comes from Bloomington is immediately recycled. I bought that "Postage Stamp Orchard" one year and learned my lesson. 

Also, Michigan Bulb is another to pitch. They sell off leftover junk. 

The ones I trust are Jung's (Shumway, Vermont Bean, et al), Fedco, and St. Lawrence Nursery.

Pony!


----------



## tchan (Nov 28, 2006)

I have had a bunch of trouble with Park's this year(dead plants, three months to receive order, stuff like that). I am disappointed with them. I have ordered from them years ago and never had trouble but this year I gave them 3 chances and all 3 times it was more trouble. This last time I didn't order plants just seeds and a couple of their bio dome seed trays. That has not gone well. Now I get to fight to get my money back because they charged my card and didn't ship my order. I will never order from them again!


----------



## Rose N'Gideon (Oct 26, 2006)

I have goten plant from Four Seasons Nursery before only one lived the rest died. my mom and dad got trees from miller nursery and there doing good,


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Here's a nursery I like doing business with (for you other chilly willies)

St. Lawrence Nurseries


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

You know Arbor day society sells trees. Yes they are small bareroot, but they are guaranteed.
http://www.arborday.org/
I got a Golden Raintree that is growing so big I had to give it away. But then the 2 pines died. I get the 10 free trees and give the ones I don't want away. (after the 2 years) 
But then I have tons of room for mini tree nurseries.


----------



## willow45 (Sep 10, 2006)

Here's some that have never failed me: Seeds of Change, High Mowing, and Johnny's Selected Seeds. I grow organic and they are certified organic. Johnny's has great tools and row covers that don't fall apart.

Willow45


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

> i've found that you get what you pay for. there are no bargains to be had.


Usually that's true. One exception would be Vernon Barnes and Sons nursery. I bought some trees from them year before last and they were great, and cheap. They are still alive (except for the ones that the horses used as butt scratchers). They don't have a website or anything, but I believe you can get their contact information off of www.gardenwatchdog.com . They are definately cheaper than other places to buy fruit trees.

I've gotten my seeds the last 3 years from www.rareseeds.com . I like the varieties and I always have really good germination and extra seeds (except for the african bird peppers, never could get a one to sprout, all the other peppers were fine :shrug: ). I love that they have a lot of melon varieties, because melons are the highlight of my garden. I LOVE them.


----------



## GoatsRus (Jan 19, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up Randy. I had never heard of House of Wesley, but my elderly neighbor just asked me to order a catalog for her online. I did it on Tuesday. Now I'll have to tell her "buyer beware".


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

And here I was ready to put in a big order from Farmers. Didn't know they were owned by someone else. When we lived in the area, we would stop by the store, and the stock was always very nice. Didn't know that what I would order was actually coming from somewhere else.

I want to get decent bare root stock. Aren't a lot of options here in SD, but I know the farmers are getting stuff for their windbreaks from somewhere. Time to call the extension office.

Cathy


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Yeah, I'll add my story. Me and my mom drove to that place in Illinios. She bought cherry trees that turned out to be cherry bushes (after 3 years of waiting for them to fruit). They were horrible, so she ripped them up and threw them away.
I bought a bunch of stuff, the orange tree died. the apricot trees died, and when I called about the money back guarantee they said I had to pay to ship the dead trees, and pay for them to ship me new ones. total cost, 4 times buying new ones. lots of their seeds didnt grow either.

they also refused to sell me a certain kind of honeysuckle, because it is illegal in Illinios, but took my money and agreed to ship to me out of state, then 2 months later, I got a letter saying the product did not even exist (there was a photo in the catalog), and a check refund, minus shipping cost for something they never shipped.

Its a bad bad place!


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

back to the top.


----------



## savinggrace (Oct 27, 2005)

I wish someone would have warned me last year :flame: $300.00 and nothing lived.

I'm buying seeds from Jung's this year. I have heard nothing but good things about Jungs. 

All other stock in person from the nursery. It will cost me a lot more, but At least that comes with a guarantee and is locally grown!


----------



## GoatLove (Jun 19, 2006)

shadowwalker said:


> I'll add one the that list. Autumn Ridge Nursery out of Mcminnville Tn. They also sell crap. The "bare root" is a twig, and when you try to get them to fulfill the garuantee they will let you pay for another one at half price and lowered shipping for sure!!! What a Deal! You get to pay for it TWICE.
> I have set over 80 trees and shrubs at my place and for sale. I do know what I'm doing and what they should look like on arrival.


I second that! Autumn Ridge is C-R-A-P. I ordered some Phlox from them last winter and when I got them in the mail, they were D-E-A-D! So, I sent them back and still haven't received the replacement.


----------



## NBC3Mom (May 14, 2005)

I bought my seeds from PineTree gardens last year and every one of them was a big disappointment. Most never even came up at all. Worst garden I have had in 20+ years. I didn't even get enough zucchini to freeze for myself and none at all to give away! Actually had neighbors looking for it this year.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

bump!

Pony!


----------



## botesbabe (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up! I had never ordered plants/seeds and had recently received the Burgess catalog- I am glad I saw this in time! 

Tonya


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

NBC3Mom said:


> I bought my seeds from PineTree gardens last year and every one of them was a big disappointment. Most never even came up at all. Worst garden I have had in 20+ years. I didn't even get enough zucchini to freeze for myself and none at all to give away! Actually had neighbors looking for it this year.


This is the first time I have ever heard anything bad about Pine Tree. We and a number of friends have been ordering from them for years--for us, over 20 years, with absolutely NO disappointments. Of course the seeds don't just grow on their own, they do need proper care.<G>


----------



## buzzboy (Sep 26, 2006)

We like Pine Tree VERY much...give them another try.
Peace.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

google garden watchdog and you will get daves garden, and garden watchdog is a part of that site. before you order from anyone see the quotes from people who have done business with them. understand that if the service is good, alot of people don't write in, but if service is bad, everyone writes in. i try to do both. if i write a bad comment on one, i try to write a good comment on a nursery that i have had good luck with.

my favorites
pense nursery
simmons berry farm
vernen barnes and sons
gurneys
henry fields

randy


----------



## jnap31 (Sep 16, 2005)

add the various nurseries run by the pense familes in NW AR such as brambleberry farm, they are cheap and great quality but if you buy thru mail order you may loose your $ and not get the plants. Check out daves garden web site for the bad revies about the places above.


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

I found out the hard way that buying plants through the mail sucks. Never got any to live and prosper. I buy all of my trees, bushes, plants etc. local and have had no trouble. Surprised to hear about Parks. They used to be one of my favorite seed sellers. Now I mostly grow heirloom and get most of my seeds from friends. Get my tomatoe and pepper plants at the farmers market. (The ones I don't start myself) Have found that the locals know better which variety grows well and which don't. Just be sure and ask if they started the plants themselves or if they are just repackaged commercial plants.

galump


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I've been ordering from Jung's for 40 years, ever since I was a kid. They have good stuff. It's really too bad so many of the family nurseries have been bought out. Kelly Brothers used to be a good one when I was a kid, now it's one of the junk ones.

Jennifer


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have to say that there is ONE nursery with whom I've dealt that does a most excellent job in shipping live plants to me: Logee's.

Granted, they don't carry your usual food/flower garden items, but I REALLY wanted some patchouli plants. Logee's checked the weather between here and there before they shipped, then they perfectly packaged three wonderfully healthy patchouli plants, and sent them to me. (Gee, I feel like I missed an opportunity to practice my alliteration... ANYway.)

I'd recommend Logee's in a heartbeat. Great product, great customer service. A five-star operation all around!

Pony!


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

because its the buying season


----------



## chamoisee (May 15, 2005)

Good Results:

Pine Tree Garden Seeds (just remember to read the amount of seeds per packet, some packlets are small)

Turtle Tree Seeds (biodynamic, organic seeds, many rare and not offered elsewhere, I know the people who run the place and they are great!)

McClure and Zimmerman (bulbs and perennials- I have nothing but good to say about them).

Oakes Daylilies (if you're a beginner to hems, shop here instead of Ebay). 

White Flower Farm (expensive, but seemed OK. To be very honest though, I look in the brilliantly colored catalogs and compare prices with McClure and Zimmerman's)

Bad Results:

Gilbert H Wild (daylilies). Do not waste your money! Yes, the plants will probably live and eventually bloom (maybe), but the varieties offered and either ancient and not worth having, or they are Wild's varieties that noone else has ever heard of. They are behind the times in the daylily world, IMHO. The plants offered are little and can take years and years to bloom, if they ever do. By that time, they've been half choked out by weeds and you're happier with the daylilies that bloomed the first year from more reputable places. Honestly, I have had better luck with Ebay *seedlings* than with this place.


----------



## hisenthlay (Feb 23, 2005)

*Breck's* was bad to me this year. I ordered some spring bulbs from them in October, was waiting to plant my other spring bulbs until the Breck's order arrived--the bulbs started trickling in piecemeal--I got one package about 3 weeks after my order, and one package about 6 weeks after. They never sent the *main* stuff. Finally in mid December I emailed them to ask where the he :flame: :flame: the rest of my bulbs were, and they emailed back a few days later, oh, we're not shipping those anymore this year, we'll credit you that money towards a spring order. I don't think so. :flame: It took a couple more terse emails, but they refunded my $$ for the bulbs that never came. I still haven't planted any of those bulbs--it was too wet for awhile, and now the ground finally froze (I never thought it would happen this year)! Grrr. I'm keeping the bulbs in my car to refrigerate--I'm hoping to plant them as soon as we get a mini thaw. Very irritating.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Wife ordered from Gurneys, it didn't show up. She waited a while and called. They said it had been shipped and would be here in a few days. We waited and no show. She called today and they had shipped to the place where we used to live 5 years ago. Our current address was on her order form, the catalog, her check, but they dug out an old address and shipped. They said they will reship today.


----------



## Zebraman (Aug 11, 2006)

Hey Guys;This list is Heirloom/OP Seed companies-
http://www.greenpeople.org/seeds.htm
I personally buy from about 20 of them.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

go to garden watch dog and look at results.
randy


----------



## silkiechick (Jan 15, 2007)

yes, stay clear of breck's the pics are awsome but the service stinks!!

i first ordered from them last year, i placed a order, my son and my dh did. on the website they always change delivery time ya never know when it will come till it is actually shipped if shipped by another method you can't track it. they billed to early for one and held the shipment at a distrbution center then never finished the order just cancelled it. they couldn't wait like instructed on payment and billed 4 me early before my check was deposited. they barely email you back if ever at all and if it is there mistake you don't hear from them.

my 10 year old with my permission ordered on my account and they gave him his own account. they billed wrong card then cancelled his order so he never got his flowers for his grandmothers presant. couldn't even check online stat for this one cause they gave him his own account not added to mine so he waited 8mths for a no show.

mine came within 3 weeks but were crammed in to small box so the roots were broke on top of being small stock. hubby's the kept changeing the date of delivery, only filled part of it then cancelled the rest and never said anything.

you have to pay for the phone call there is no 800 # so i had to use my cell phone which cost double for the calls. hubby's order had tiny lily bulbs that smelled like mildew but the toad lily's were small in his to but bigger than my oder of them. for being from holland i expect better quality with all their bosting. i've bought way better stock on ebay with no hastles. my family for years has reccomended this company but never again!! i can see 1 mabe 2 messed up orders but 3 and each time there was more problems and you are either ignored or just cancelled with nothing telling you what happened. forget it i'll take my business elsewhere to a company that cares about their products, service and customers and one that will fix their mistakes to make things right.

i'm a member of dave's and garden watch dog is the bomb!! please always check there before ordering from a company to view company feedbacks, i promise you will not be sorry!!


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Heirloom Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds  

Standard Veggies Henry Fields 

Fruit Trees Stark Brothers


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Adron said:


> Heirloom Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds
> 
> Standard Veggies Henry Fields
> 
> Fruit Trees Stark Brothers



I have become confused. (This is, of course, not unusual...  )

Are these good or bad?

Thanks,
Pony!


----------



## jamesdel (Mar 21, 2006)

Just got another cataloug yesterday "exciting Gardens" prbolem they ahve the same address as interstate . HMMMMMM I wonder 
Jim


----------



## southerngurl (May 11, 2003)

Pony said:


> I have become confused. (This is, of course, not unusual...  )
> 
> Are these good or bad?
> 
> ...


I can say from experience that Baker Creek is great, stark bros. has a good reputation as well.


----------



## MsPacMan (Dec 30, 2004)

I ordered a round strawberry bed over a month ago from *HenryFields nursery* and they have not sent to me yet, nor have they sent me any message saying it was on back order or something.


They said that it would arrive between January 24 and 27th, and here it is February 6'th and still no strawberry bed, and no explanation of why it is late.


It is as if they just forgot about the order or something, though when I check on the status of the order on their website, they do confirm that it has not yet been shipped. Just says I should recieve it between Jan 24 and 27, then turns around and says it has not yet been shipped.


So I don't know if I should cancel the order and order the bed elsewhere, or just wait until they finally get around to sending it.


By the way, they have NOT charged my credit card yet, so at least they didn't take my money and run.


Update: Henry Field's Nursery finally sent me my order in early March. I guess they waited because of the strawberry plants that came with the order. They billed me at the time that they sent my order, not before, so I can't complain about them taking my money early.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> Wife ordered from Gurneys, it didn't show up. She waited a while and called. They said it had been shipped and would be here in a few days. We waited and no show. She called today and they had shipped to the place where we used to live 5 years ago. Our current address was on her order form, the catalog, her check, but they dug out an old address and shipped. They said they will reship today.


And we are still waiting for our order.


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Although at odds with what some others have said, I find that the local garden centers have trees that often are not suited to our local climate, and are overpriced. An exception is Jungs--they grow their own trees I think, but it is a couple of hours drive, so I usually mail order my trees. I have had good luck with St Lawrence, Jungs, Fedco, and a few others that I don't recall at the moment. For seeds, FEDCO is our main source, but Johnny's, Baker Creek, Seeds of Change, Stokes, Turtle Tree, Pine Tree and some tiny local seed companies also do a good job for us.

Now that I have learned to graft better, I am sure that my orders for rootstocks will increase and my orchard will expand fast.


----------



## MilkandHoney (Nov 25, 2006)

The seed catalog sources listed below are the ones that I have used most successfully in recent years:

Baker Creek Heirloom Seeds http://www.rareseeds.com/
(visited their place last year and they are down home good folk - excellent results and selection)

Heirloom Acres Seeds http://www.heirloomacresseeds.com/
(excellent results)

Johnny's Selected Seeds http://www.johnnyseeds.com/
(excellent results)

Sandhill Perservation Center http://www.sandhillpreservation.com/
(excellent results)

RH Shumray https://www.rhshumway.com/shumsiteDefault.aspx
(good to excellent results)


----------



## kidsngarden (Mar 24, 2006)

What about Territorial and Shumway? My hubby says to use Shumway, I say territorial (we are in NW WA)

Thanks,
Bethany


----------



## InHisName (Jan 26, 2006)

Territorial is pretty expensive- if you like local, have you tried Garden City Seeds out of Ellensburg? www.gardencityseeds.net they have a catalog, too. They were so helpful with my order this year. By the way, have you ever visited the Raintree nursery? They are pricey, but nice merchandise. 
Teri


----------



## turtlehead (Jul 22, 2005)

southerngurl said:


> I can say from experience that Baker Creek is great, stark bros. has a good reputation as well.


Stark Brothers is awesome. The ONLY items we've lost that we purchased from them were totally unquestionably due to our own stupidity. Like planting fruit trees in a permanently boggy field.

One more reason to live in a place for a year before you do anything permanent...


----------



## CherieOH (Jun 10, 2005)

Seems you have to order early to get what you want, but then it's a long wait for them because they aren't sent until it's planting time in your area. For us that's not until May. I have two orders placed this year for plants I could never find locally, one with Jungs and one with Jackson & Perkins. It's good to hear Jungs is well respected. I hope J&P is too.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

back to the top. these are bad nurseries


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

back to the top. these are bad nurseries


----------



## heather (May 13, 2002)

Gurney's (owned by same company as Henry Field's) and Park Seed stink (both from experience)

Last year I order raspberries from Miller's - they never did a thing & I planted them per their instructions to the letter, because I had never done it before - wanted to make sure it was right
They gave me a credit for the merchandise - not the shipping

We like Johnny's and Seed Savers Exchange http://www.seedsavers.org/


----------



## Argent Farms (Apr 21, 2006)

Shumway is owned by Jung now, I would not hesitate to order from either of them. My grandmother has been getting her seeds from Jung for her entire life and loves them, I have followed her lead and have never been disappointed.


----------



## Beltane (Nov 27, 2005)

Thanks for posting this.  

I generally only order from Fedco Seeds now. I also get the PineTree catalog, but when you compare prices and quantity seeds, Fedco beats Pinetree's prices hands down.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

For fruit trees try www.vanwell.net. That is for Van Well Nurseries in Wenatchie, WA. They have the best selection and their arborist is more than willing to talk to you about your selections. They are primarily a supplier to the trade, but will sell to private individuals. For instance - you can order apples on any one of 5-6 rootstocks. No one else provides you that flexibility.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Morgan county seeds has done well for me. I asked for the asparagus roots to be shipped to arive in April, and they arrived april 2. The roots were in perfect conditions, also.


----------



## MsPacMan (Dec 30, 2004)

Looking back at my ordering records, I have found that *Heritage Acres Seeds* took my money for 100 Allstar tomtaoes and a pound of California White Garlic way back in January. 


Yet * two MONTHS after taking my money, they have still not sent me my plants yet! *


----------



## KarenCCC (Jul 27, 2004)

I did have luck with Liatris bulbs (easier than glads to grow) and a small pink climbing rose which actually turned out to be just a wild rose. My favorite seed source Fedco in Maine. Great prices! I used to order bulk from Harris, but Fedco has better prices.


----------



## KarenCCC (Jul 27, 2004)

Oakes daylillies have been great. I have u-dig, we-dig daylillies on my farm. I don't care about the over priced "named daylillies" anymore. I just collect and grow what looks and grows well. I buy the Oakes mixed selection. I had bad luck with Miller rasberries too, They did re-place but those didn't grow either. On the other hand, I know someone who bought already started canes from someone who had a patch going, and his didn't take either. Also beware buying at Farmer's markets. I support local agriculture, but some big markets allow wholesalers, not just growers. At my market, most growers now are just wholesalers for big growers and the quality is not that good. Question the grower and ask where his farm or greenhouses are. Ask a lot of questions about care, if the grower has to read the label, that is a hint to buy elsewhere! If the plants are being unloaded from a semi, that is a good hint too! 
Another problem with the catalogs mentioned, is that their bulbs are old and they rot,or are too small to blossom.


----------



## Jen H (Jun 16, 2004)

kidsngarden said:


> What about Territorial and Shumway? My hubby says to use Shumway, I say territorial (we are in NW WA)
> 
> Thanks,
> Bethany


 I just saw this. I order with Territorial every year. The germination rate is awesome, the service is good, and the catalogs are chock full of info. They're expensive, but you get what you pay for.

I have to second the Raintree Nursery recommendation as well. We've been getting rootstock from there and have been very happy.


----------



## Getting There (Mar 11, 2007)

Another one I like is www.seedsofchange.com, out of NM


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

back to the top


----------



## Russ_NEPA (Sep 28, 2006)

I second the Jungs endorsement. I buy most of my stuff local, but I have ordered from Jungs for three years running. Most everyhing looks fine. One tree died, and they replaced it. Have of my asparagus roots failed, and they replaced them.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Bump!!!!


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

WisJim said:


> This is the first time I have ever heard anything bad about Pine Tree. We and a number of friends have been ordering from them for years--for us, over 20 years, with absolutely NO disappointments. Of course the seeds don't just grow on their own, they do need proper care.<G>


I always buy from pinetree, I've had nothing fail, even the plants.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I know this is the internet, and maybe the rules of modernity have changed slightly, BUT, whether I agree or disagree with the opinions of the companies given by the original poster, I think the remarks as published come very close to slander, and that company or companies could take you to court for publishing those remarks. There are other ways to inform others of your dissatisfaction, and I would hope you discover them before you get yourself in trouble and ruin the good reputation of this forum. My .02, respectflly,

geo


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

very dissapointed in miller nurseries.
last year I bought honeyberries from them and they never came out of dormancy. So this year, they replaced them and I planted them in a different place and they never again came out of dormancy. I also ordered from them a hazelnut, 2 peach trees, 3 grapes, and 3 blackberries. They grapes sprouted right away and are doing great. Nothing else came out of dormancy, and they all died.

they did send me back my money though.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

I've ordered from Stark Bro's (already mentioned here) several times over the years and never had any problems and the trees were more than I expected and doing great. I regularly use *Harris Seeds* as well.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

Its been several years since I started this thread. My 78 year old mother bought several hundred $$ from one of these companies. She tried to get things right, as most of the crap they sent was small, dead or did not grow. She finally gave up on the matter. I did search Dave's garden watchdog and they still have a bad reputation. So is that slander, i don't know. Is it the truth, do your own research. Don't take my word for it. like you said, the internet is a massive machine, forums like this allow us to exchange info.
randy


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

On the term, "slander,"

*a malicious, false, and defamatory statement...* (excerpt of definition).

Now, if I am a consumer, and I buy seeds from a company, I can legally tell the truth about the quality of the seeds. I cannot lie or embellish, but I am not prohibited from telling the truth. That said, it is hard to determine with online companies, who is producing their own seeds/plants, as some are purchasing wholesale and selling retail. 

I am growing Heirloom Veggies and as many Perennials as I can. This enables me to harvest my own seeds. Not a bad thing to get into, considering the alternatives these days.


----------



## oberhaslikid (May 13, 2002)

GoatLove said:


> I second that! Autumn Ridge is C-R-A-P. I ordered some Phlox from them last winter and when I got them in the mail, they were D-E-A-D! So, I sent them back and still haven't received the replacement.


Please DO NOT order from them and there is a sister company too Northridge. I got my trees from there they took off and I told my neighbor how well they did .We went together and ordered again.Once they got to a certain height they were the ROOT STOCK crab apple trees all of them. They had never been grafted.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I have had fairly good results with the Bloomington companies in the past and continue to order from the occasionally. This year, I got:

2 Manchurian apricots (both died)
6 perennial hibiscus (shipped bareroot; 5 of the 6 grew and are doing fine)
20 mixed hybrid lilies (all 20 came up, and some have flowered already)
40 blazing stars (virtually all of these came up, too -- lord, why did I order so many?)

Also got a mixed vegetable seed collection which has performed well. 

This thread reminded me that I need to contact them re: the apricots. We'll see if I remain a satisfied customer! LOL


----------



## Ichabod (Mar 17, 2003)

I have no experience with them, but TyTy Nurseries in GA has a bad reputation. I have read that Dave's Garden had them on their blacklist but TyTy sued and it was removed.

Ichabod


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

We had great results with bare root trees from Raintree.

I've also ordered from Territorial, Southern Exposure, Fedco, and Seed Savers Exchange. I have no complaints about any of them.


----------



## lemonthyme7 (Jul 8, 2010)

I have been a loyal customer of Pinetree Garden Seeds for many years but the past two years I have had germination problems from some of their seeds. I have always found them to have great customer service and really like the company. I know they are aware of their recent problems and are working on them. I would love to be a customer again!
I find Johnny's Select Seeds and Sandhill Preservation Center to be excellent seed companies. St. Lawrence Nurseries is a great company as is Raintree for fruits.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I order all my trees from Stark Bros and have never been disappointed. If I lose any within the first year, one phone call with an honest explanation will get me needed replacements shipped quickly and "free".

Breck's was TERRIBLE! I shall never order from them again. What they shipped was incorrect and not even the correct amount. Customer's Service made promises; yet nothing was ever done to correct the situation.

Henry Fields has been trustworthy too.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Trees and Raspberry Bushes: Stark Bros. LOVE THEM
Seeds: Seeds of Change, LOVE THEM
Seed Savers Exchange (purple potatoes mmmm) LOVE THEM
Pinetree garden, daughter bought seeds from them for the first time (flower only) and the germination rate was pitiful. We did not buy from them this year.

My Amish Paste Tomato seeds from Seed Savers Exchange.........I think it was "ME" and my inability to correctly germinate seeds indoors......but I had to re-seed my tomatoes several times. I hope it was not the seeds, but me being a rookie.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

I like angelgrove tree seeds a lot, pinetree garden seeds have always germinated 100 percent for me (both veggie and flower seeds) and their plants, though small have done very well, and I love stark bros too, all my fruit trees have come from them and are doing great. I even have always bought the marked down trees. I also like Johnny's select seeds a lot as well.


----------



## greenSearcher (Mar 23, 2007)

I have gardened most of my life, and until recently just bought my seeds from wherever local. Still by my vege plants locally, but for landscaping I use mail order. We have only a couple good sized local plant nurseries, the rest of the plants are from Lowe's, Home Depot and the like. When I lived in OH and VA those places were ok, but living in the arid SW, I need to get my plants from Nurseries that have xeric offerings. I also want open pollinated seed rather than hybrids so I can save my favorites from year to year. Any this is my third season in N Central TX and the three before that we lived in Albuquerque NM. So I no longer order seeds and plants from Pine Tree, or most suppliers along the east coast.
I get my landscaping plants from:
High Country Gardens out of Santa Fe NM. Good service and no problem replacing plants that died the first year.
Horizon Herbs in Oregon. Wonderful selection of all herbs, both plants and seeds. Lots of medicinal herbs
Peaceful Valley for No CA - good service Lots of fruit trees and shrubs
Seeds of Change out of Santa Fe NM Good customer service, I am being refunded for the Asparagus crowns that failed to grow. They also have biointensive seed and some really interesting offerings.
I have others for occasional items, but these are my mainstay.

Living in Texas has taught me it isn't what you plant that matters, it is what you harvest. Right now it seems all I am harvesting is grasshoppers, and I know I didn't plant them.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

No experience with nurseries but seeds: http://www.seedsavers.org/ A+

All the heirloom seed companies are important to combat Monsanto.


----------



## Mutti (Sep 7, 2002)

We like Vernon Barnes for fruit...have ordered a dozen trees from them,sure they are small but they grow and within three years we are now getting fruit. I"ll also vouch for Jungs fruit trees...second year we got over a dozen HoneyCrisp and Fugi's on each tree....you gotta be consistent with the watering for 2-3 years. The key. 

DEE


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I've bought plants from High Country Gardens - they specialize in Xeriscaping and low care plants. LOVE my plants, a bit expensive but worth it. My neighbor buys fruit (and other) trees from Raintree Nursery and he's been very satisfied as well. 

http://www.highcountrygardens.com/catalog/browse/xeriscape-perennials/

http://www.raintreenursery.com/

Enjoy! They have a bit of a different selection too.


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

We live only 40 mins from Park seed. We will never buy seeds from them again. last fall their purple kale and purple mustard did horribly! while the kale seeds we got from wally-world grew and grew along with everything else we planted.

I will buy potted plants,hand picked by me, from them though.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

bump!


----------



## IndyGardenGal (Apr 5, 2009)

IndyGardenGal said:


> We had great results with bare root trees from Raintree.
> 
> I've also ordered from Territorial, Southern Exposure, Fedco, and Seed Savers Exchange. I have no complaints about any of them.


Since this post of mine, I've also ordered from Johnny's, Baker Creek, Miller Nurseries, and Jungs. No complaints on any. I had issues with germination with my first order from Baker Creek, but they have excellent customer service. Every order since that first has been perfect with great germination.

I had a few things not make it from Miller Nurseries, but their customer service is great as well. Their Wendy strawberry starts have done so well here, I recommend them to everyone!


----------



## Steve in PA (Nov 25, 2011)

shadowwalker said:


> I'll add one the that list. Autumn Ridge Nursery out of Mcminnville Tn. They also sell crap. The "bare root" is a twig, and when you try to get them to fulfill the garuantee they will let you pay for another one at half price and lowered shipping for sure!!! What a Deal! You get to pay for it TWICE.
> I have set over 80 trees and shrubs at my place and for sale. I do know what I'm doing and what they should look like on arrival.


Summerstone Nursery is another name they go by and yes it's crap. I got sucked into he replacement game. Took almost two years and I still don't know what the heck they sent last fall, but the 6 twigs certainly are not an Asian Pear tree.

http://www.tn.gov/attorneygeneral/cases/autumnridge/autumnridge.htm

The cherries and apples I ordered from Miller are the best mail order trees I ever received.


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

I absolutely love Baker Creek !


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

I just saw this... and promptly cancelled my order at Burgess. I hope the cancellation goes through!

And a few minutes later I ordered what I wanted most from the Burgess order from Jung Nurseries - have always had superb service and quality from them.

Thank you for bumping this!


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

farmersonja said:


> I absolutely love Baker Creek !


Baker Creek has a nursery? When did that happen?

Martin


----------



## farmersonja (Mar 9, 2013)

Nope just seeds. Sorry


----------



## theemon (Jan 14, 2013)

Gurney's Seed & Nursery Company
is a pos one too


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

Dutch Gardens
Direct Gardening
House of Wesley
Inter-State Nurseries
Farmer Seed and Nursery
Four Seasons Nursery
Richard Owen Nursery / Exciting Gardens
Kelly Nurseries
Royal Dutch
Honeycreek Nurseries


Read more: http://davesgarden.com/products/gwd/c/233/#ixzz2O3U0mnEC

just a link to check out davesgarden.com watch dog report. a lot of negative feedback on these companies.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I am 52 --ok years ago when I was 13 I ordered from the sunday Parade mag. I firmly believe it was burgres.

I orders 3 standard cherry trees and raspberry plants. 

The 3 tree stick arrived along with the raspberry twigs.

The trees I promtly planted in the ele easment. 
There was nothing but in 79 when I graduated they fruited--but college started before harvest.

In the spring of 80, prior to returning from college the ele company trashed those trees.
2010 over the 30 years the trees turn to a bush that try as the ele company seem to want they would not die. My brother ownes it now and his kids give me the reports of the cherries I planted and though it fruit I have never had one fresh just some freezer burn ones found in the freezer. It is an ugly mess but my brother loves it and fights the ele every few years fearing that one day they will win.

The raspberrys were planted --really shoved into the ground in a untamed grassy field. I never thought they grew or maybe I just forgot where I shoved them because my brother fought those berry bushes when he started to turn that field into five more acres for his favorite hobby of lawn mowing.-- After 5 years of mowing I think my brother has won.

So, 40 years of neglect seems to be the trick.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

During the two recent classes I taught (Gardening by the Month through a Homesteader's Perspective, by Christie Acres), I emphasized:

BUY LOCAL! I recommended to everyone they should buy all of their plants, bushes, and trees locally from privately owned small nurseries, keep the $$$ in the Community (!!!). Also, had some plants/seeds available, but recommended purchasing Heirloom Seeds from Patriot Supply: http://www.mypatriotsupply.com/default.asp And also Baker Creek: http://www.rareseeds.com

I'd rather my money go to another HTer, a local Nursery, or even someone local on Craigslist!

Also, I highly recommend buying larger fruit trees, as well as berry bushes. I have 100% survival rates on guaranteed purchases, and get fruit much faster. I figure one gets what one pays for.


----------



## randy in central missouri (May 12, 2002)

Before you order from any mail order nursery, check garden watchdog on Dave's garden.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I bought a bunch of stuff from "direct gardening" (last Spring) and have been very happy with everything I got. A dwarf orange tree, manchurian bush apricots, oh, the lovely flowering almond bush, a Rose of Sharon and I think some bulbs maybe. Everything has thrived!


----------



## mskrieger (May 1, 2012)

a bunch of people mentioned on this thread that Park Seeds used to be good but now isn't--that's because the family that ran it for many, many years sold it (I think in 2007? Not sure.) It's a real shame. It was the only seed company I know of that grew an extensive vegetable trial garden in the hot, humid Southeast. Where do folks who live in the South buy their seeds now? The Southern Exposure Seed Exchange, maybe? Their trial gardens are in the mountainous part of Virginia, not as stressful a climate as the rest of the southeast.


----------



## Grandmotherbear (May 15, 2002)

Southern heritage apples- check out www.bighorsecreekfarm.com I am VERY pleased with my apples and this is the 3rd year in a row I have ordered from them.


----------



## moeh1 (Jan 6, 2012)

Miller Nurseries just got sold to Stark, I'm glad folks here think well of them too. They are close enough for me to drive to and pick up. I've been pleased with their fruit trees and grapes.


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

I'd never but from Starks again--but then again, Raintree has the best trees I have ever seen--worth the extra shipping


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

TNHermit said:


> ANybody in MO know about Aucklands. I want to buy some Leyland cypress


I bought some nice Leylands from these folks. Could only afford the seedlings, but they are growing great. 

http://www.thujagardens.com/MurrayCypress.html


For seeds... Territorial, is great. 

I love RainTree Nursery, have bought from them over 15 years and have always been happy.

Just started buying from the local, Meadow nursery, only during their 50% off deals in Fall. But so far I am happy, though time will tell.


----------

